# Things your dog has eaten around the house



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ok, i know there was a thread about dogs that have eaten weird things around the house, i cannot find it to add to it, but here is mine from the last 2 weeks...

Cabo decided to eat 2 booties my wife had knitted for Threads of Love (they give hats gloves booties to new born babies that need them), i swear i thought i was gonna have to burry him outside and me sleep with him. sad3sm

last night, he ate 2 foam shooting ear plugs, not to mention my nerf darts (yes, i said mine and not the kids, don't judge me!)

feel free to find the original link or just add to it here! :biggrin:


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

My dane ate two tube socks. The look on his face was classice when he could not get it to come all the way out. So he began a run while squating routine until we pulled it the rest of the way out. 

We were scared at first but felt much better after he "birthed" the second sock. Now you throw a sock to him he runs from it! Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Back before my MIL passed away, she would come down from NY and stay a couple of weeks with us, once a year. She had an entire suitcase devoted just to pills. The woman was a traveling pharmacy. At the time, we he a mildly stupid Greyhound named Otis. MIL left the door open to her room and Otis broke into the meds suitcase and ate all of her Vitamin E. Stacy frantically called the vet to see what we should do. His answer was a classic, "put him outside because he's going to be taking a dump for the next 8 hours and he will be able to see rabbits at 900 yards". Otis never was a favorite with June Edith after that. I also didn't have to tell her to close the door again either.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Mont said:


> Back before my MIL passed away, she would come down from NY and stay a couple of weeks with us, once a year. She had an entire suitcase devoted just to pills. The woman was a traveling pharmacy. At the time, we he a mildly stupid Greyhound named Otis. MIL left the door open to her room and Otis broke into the meds suitcase and ate all of her Vitamin E. Stacy frantically called the vet to see what we should do. His answer was a classic, "put him outside because he's going to be taking a dump for the next 8 hours and he will be able to see rabbits at 900 yards". Otis never was a favorite with June Edith after that. I also didn't have to tell her to close the door again either.


classic! :biggrin:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Belle the hell dog loves to play with, torture, then eat bugs, among other things that my wife says are absolutely discusting.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

My wife had a chow that died from eating a tube sock.


FINNFOWLER said:


> My dane ate two tube socks. The look on his face was classice when he could not get it to come all the way out. So he began a run while squating routine until we pulled it the rest of the way out.
> 
> We were scared at first but felt much better after he "birthed" the second sock. Now you throw a sock to him he runs from it! Lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

One of these, much the same ending as mentioned above with the Dane. Walked around the back yard squatting like she was crippled, then started dragging her butt, then started dragging her butt at high speed.....Then I had to break down and put the gloves on.... nearly puked. Then the brain surgeon turned around and barked at it as I was carrying it to the garbage can like it was the duster's fault....


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Well my lab decided to eat a bar of rat poison a few weeks ago...luckily I saw him downing the last of it, gave him some hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting and vitamin K for the next few weeks and he was good to go. Very scary though!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

One of my german shepherds ate my brothers XBOX one of his controllers (obviously not the whole thing but chewed it into a thousand pieces).

The other one ate my cooked brisket I had prepared for a saturday day party when I left it on the kitchen table unattended for 3 minutes. I don't think I've ever been so mad in my life.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

As of lately her poop when she has an accident. Vet gave us some powder to make her poop taste bad. Guess it tasted good beforesad3sm


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Son left his bag of Halloween candy on his bed when my Cairn Terrier was almost two. She jumped up on the bed & ate everything except the peppermint candy wrappers & all. She survived but literally had the Hershey squirts for two days. I even had to assist with pulling a few Brachs butterscotch wrappers she was having a hard time passing.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

my lab ate a box of metabolite diet poweder and ran circles around the yard for 6 hours then collapsed and slept for another 6 hours


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Fortunately, my Rott has never been one to chew or eat objects that are not designated as his, but we got a cat that'll eat every rubber band he finds. I always know it's time to chase him down and remove said item from the "disposal" end when he comes blasting out of his room after trying to rid himself of the foreign object in the litter box, and it chases him instead of being buried like it's suppose to. Must scare him something awful to be chased by a turd.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

my dog at a shirt a couple weeks ago.

well, not the whole shirt, but she did rip out a hole on the front about 2" in diameter, chewed it up, and spit it out.

she's also chewed up a couple soft-sided lunch boxes, socks, shorts, a blanket and several frisbees. She likes to use the frisbees as chew toys. Her favorite one is about the size of a compact disk now.

oh, and lets not forget about stealing food from the counter...


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Our youngest Lab chewed on a leather sandal once,she did'nt like the butt chewing that she got.They have both been good dogs.I have heard and seen some horror stories of chewing or eating,like ceiling fan blades done by great danes.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

FINNFOWLER said:


> My dane ate two tube socks. The look on his face was classice when he could not get it to come all the way out. So he began a run while squating routine until we pulled it the rest of the way out.
> 
> We were scared at first but felt much better after he "birthed" the second sock. Now you throw a sock to him he runs from it! Lesson learned the hard way.


Thats almost my exact story to a T.... except my lab had eaten a pair of boxers....(the underwear, not the breed of dogs)...

I dont know what my neighbors found more entertaining.... the dog running around like a crazed lunatic... or me and my buddy chasing her around the front yard trying to yank those things out with a pair of BBQ tongs...

Crazy thing was that they were the same condition when they came out as they were when they went in.... you could have hosed them off and wore them to class the next day.. haha


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Where is the guy who had the dog eat on his wife's vette?


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Came home from work one day to find that my springer spaniel had pulled a plastic bag full of baby food jars off of the counter. Needless to say, some of them broke and the dog gobbled up plenty of baby food, and broken glass. I took her to the vet and they found some glass in the x-rays but said it all looked okay (nothing to big, etc), and should pass on it's own. We just kept a close eye on her and she was fine.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

A $4,000 nibblet ear of corn swallowed whole at a crawfish boil, a $2,500 Sago Palm leaf and a surround sound remote control. It would be cheaper to just feed him dollar bills.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tube of chapstick, a leg off a chair (12" of 16), a 64 count box of crayons, his doggy door.........the list goes on and on


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Navi said:


> Where is the guy who had the dog eat on his wife's vette?


that and the ones who's dog ate all the pool pump parts, flowers in the flower bed, decking around pool....i know there is a thread in here somewhere with all that stuff, i just can't find it.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

FINNFOWLER said:


> My dane ate two tube socks. The look on his face was classice when he could not get it to come all the way out. So he began a run while squating routine until we pulled it the rest of the way out.
> 
> We were scared at first but felt much better after he "birthed" the second sock. Now you throw a sock to him he runs from it! Lesson learned the hard way.


You just about got me in a bit of trouble from laughing at this. :biggrin: We've got a lab, my Gypsie girl, that has done the very same thing. Comical but a bit scary too. We actually helped the girl deliver the thing but thank God it did come out.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Ana belle the lab will chew and eat most anything including bolts and nuts, oh and cat sh1+


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

My lab was textbook notorious for eating and chewing things up.... She chewed the shoes, table legs, etc...

But she also took it upon herself to eat a Toyota Securikey (the key with the alarm pad actually built into the key = $80), ate the lineoleum floor in my laundry room at a rent house.... ate her way THROUGH said laundry room door.... the continued to rip up the carpet... This was all in a matter of 4 hours...

She hit the Italian leather dress shoe laces once (which I discovered right before I was headed to a very formal wedding).... Last Thanksgiving, she knawed her way through a XL plastic dog box in the back of the truck... 

This on top of the boxers incident (and I will leave out some other not so kosher things she has eaten.... wierdo dog)

My list goes on and on... She FINALLY settled down and just hangs out around the house now.... at 9 years old.... haha


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a Husky that has eaten soom pretty wierd stuff,but the best was when she ate half a box of Q-tips (just the cotton ends off them) her turd look like them "porcupine balls" they served at school you know the meat balls with rice sticking out of them,and the time she ate a brand new tube of bright red lip stick the "smile" was classic.I guess the wierdest was one of those "plug ins" air freshners pulled it out of the socket and ate most of it,don't have those around the house anymore.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Doc, our wienie dog, ate a $2300 fish hook, line and all.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Mont said:


> Doc, our wienie dog, ate a $2300 fish hook, line and all.


oh no! all joking aside, that can't be good!sad3sm


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Mont said:


> Doc, our wienie dog, ate a $2300 fish hook, line and all.


That's horrible. Very expensive fish hook. Hope she's AOK now.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

she knawed her way through a XL plastic dog box in the back of the truck...

I've been through a few dog boxes myself....now the door is held on by a rather large piece of chain, guess that's what I get for not crate training but it was my first pup.


----------



## 68PVM (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay.........
Mulligan my 1st boxer would eat the boyfriends pagers and cell phones. Should have listend to the dog.
Sadie the ****z tzu is obsessed with underwear.....wth!!!
Jewels the new boxer (3 yo) will probably eat Sadie for eating her cookies last night


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

The wood siding off the side of my house!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

The question with my dog should be what he HAS'NT he eaten......


So far, he's eaten porcelain flower pots (6), bamboo windchimes, 2 igloo coolers, 1 cooler bag, best I can count, 25 shoes and or boots from around the house, 2 leather belts, 1/8 cord of split live oak, 2 axe handles and numerous other screwdrivers/tools. I cant even count the dirty diapers he's inhaled from my neighbors garbage or cigarette packs and lighters when Im careless and leaving them outside......heck, im even missing a few bricks from the foundation, but certainly not!?!?!?!??


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My two mastiff ate a full bag of splenda . A strainer for a bath tub a few shoes . The under side of a mattress. Part of a coffee table and a little bit of my couch .the upper off of a pair of work boots . A pillow too


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Shaky said:


> The question with my dog should be what he HAS'NT he eaten......
> 
> So far, he's eaten porcelain flower pots (6), bamboo windchimes, 2 igloo coolers, 1 cooler bag, best I can count, 25 shoes and or boots from around the house, 2 leather belts, 1/8 cord of split live oak, 2 axe handles and numerous other screwdrivers/tools. I cant even count the dirty diapers he's inhaled from my neighbors garbage or cigarette packs and lighters when Im careless and leaving them outside......heck, im even missing a few bricks from the foundation, but certainly not!?!?!?!??


Sure you don't have a goat?


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is the Vette thread

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=300786&highlight=dog+vette


----------



## TXFlats05 (Sep 21, 2011)

*A dog named Sue!*

My yellow lab Sue, has officially used up 8 of her 9 lives. Back to the actual subject. Over the past 2 years Sue has eaten not 1, not 2, but 3 dish towels that my wonderful wife can't seem to stop hanging from the oven handle. Now after 3 exploratory surgeries, and vet bills out the whazoo, she finally learned to quit hanging towels. Am I wrong for thinking it's the wife's fault?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Cigar minnow bait, Gulp, crawfish, crabs, table legs, crayons, toilet paper, tree bark, multiple cell phone chargers, disposable razors (really worried me until I found all of the blades), Q-tips, cardboard moving boxes that later christened our new home's living room carpet, tampons (both used and new), carpet (gave our mutt seizures for a little while), shoe laces, crotches of underwear, books (the latest of the Twilight series really teed off the wife to the point of crying because she hadn't read a word of it yet), resin dog houses, there's not a single quilt or blanket in the house without multiple holes in them. Nylabones only last about 2 days, LARGE rawhide bones only 1.5 hours. Multicolored poop in the yard always gets a laugh around our house, but the funniest installment happened during the hurricane Rita evacuation.

While staying at a relative's house in the Hill Country, our mutt decided to hide a tube sock in her gut, and about 2:30am she decided to let us know where it was. Upon immediately waking from a dead sleep after an exhausting 9 hour car ride that should have only been 3, to the horrific upchucking sound that only a dog can make (you know the one I'm talking about). So while I'm cleaning the carpet, my wife is disposing of the tube sock (which was strangely completely intact as if it had not been chewed), or so I think. I hear the wife flushing a toilet in the bathroom that is connected to the room my older sister is in, and blow it off as she just had to pee. I heard the toilet flush again and I knew something was up. This is the account as my sister heard from her room.

Me upon entering the bathroom: "You didn't flush that sock did you?"

Wife (not wanting to upset me or her newly acquired family): "No, I just had to use the bathroom."

Me: "Ok, Im goin back to bed. Love you."

After hearing the door to the bedroom close and me getting into bed, the toilet flushes a third time, and my sister hears in a scared whisper: "Honey, can you find me the plunger".

The next sounds my sister heard were wooshing suctions of a plunger in a sock clogged toilet, me whispering / cussing sternly but calmy so as not to wake the rest of the house, "You flushed the sock, didn't you!", and my wife saying in her most tired and pitiful voice, "Yes, I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry."

A couple of days later while packing up to head home, our same wonderful mutt jumps on the dining room table when no one is looking and before being discovered and swatted down, eats half a dozen hard boiled eggs. I *let* her ride home with my wife, teehee, and we took our time getting back. She drove with her windows down most of the way.:biggrin:

We love both our furbabies, but their chewing stages are pretty much over, thank GOD.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

It would be easier for me to tell you what my lil red heeler “Copper” hasn't eaten around the house. Lets just say that he now thinks his name is “Dammmm -It”!!

1. Wires to the lights on the Cattle trailer and the low boy.
2. Any and all wires he could reach on the tractor.
3. 6”x6” post for lean-to on barn
4. Shoes… lots of shoes and boots…and flip flops..and he also loves Crocks
5. Cat treats from the liter box….Lightly dusted with cat liter.
6. Rats
7. Bugs
8. The Low voltage wires to the A/C Condenser 
9. Wires to the tail lights on my truck. How he got to these is still a mystery.
10. Door mats
11. Everything in the Rubbermaid recycle box on the porch including Rubbermaid.
12. Did I mention my Pump up sprayer? 
13. He also loves the tail on my Catahoula.

I love this Little Rascal.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

My yellow lab ate 2 earthworms, a little grass [email protected] and licked up the fertilizer on the sidewalk last night. Crazy dog. 

She eats weird stuff outside, but she's a perfect lady in the house!


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> Back before my MIL passed away, she would come down from NY and stay a couple of weeks with us, once a year. She had an entire suitcase devoted just to pills. The woman was a traveling pharmacy. At the time, we he a mildly stupid Greyhound named Otis. MIL left the door open to her room and Otis broke into the meds suitcase and ate all of her Vitamin E. Stacy frantically called the vet to see what we should do. His answer was a classic, "put him outside because he's going to be taking a dump for the next 8 hours and he will be able to see rabbits at 900 yards". Otis never was a favorite with June Edith after that. I also didn't have to tell her to close the door again either.


I just fell out of my chair!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yellow lab, $3K in hearing aids. Snatched them off the night stand while I took a nap. Otherwise he has been perfect.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

My 14 year old chocolate Lab Hunter ate 3 months of sisters birth control 2 boxes of chocolate covered cherries. He loved to eat leather coasters. Dog ate everything. Oh yea will never forget when he ate through wood garage door. Then storm door and then wooden backdoor while i was at work so he could get inside. Guess he didn't like thunderstorms 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Darn, I have had several dogs but never an eater or chewer of anything that wasn't given to them. You could drop a T-bone beside our old chow/shephard mix and she wouldn't touch it unless you picked it up and handed it to her. My kids were a lot worse about eating "junk" than my dogs were. 

Neighbors doberman was hooked on cigarette buts. Dog would eat everyone she could get her teeth on. Sisters doxy ate 3 lbs of deer sausage that had been wrapped under the Christmas tree. They were miserable for a few days (sister and dog).


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I thought our dog ate some weird stuff, but not after reading this thread. He at a few strange things when he was younger - pecan hulls, bloodmeal, grub worms, charcoal briquettes (he liked the hickory ones the best) - but he slowed down on the bizarre foods when he got a little older.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Great Thread!!!

Had a beagle that ate: - 3 rose bushes down to the ground, the siding on the house (not the on the corner but on the actaul side of the house), lava rock I had put down for landscaping and a coke can. Warned people not to fall asleep in the back yard when he was out as they may lose an arm.

Loved that dog


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Every lab I have had ate some weird stuff...but my latest takes the cake. Beer cans she will chew and EAT them if left unattended....same thing with beer bottles...she will drop it until it breaks and chew up the glass. Humm maybe she just likes beer. But the latest was a sprinkler....not just the plastic part but the metal stake, she had it all twisted up and chewed to pieces...I thought it was hit with a mower until closer inspection.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

g2outfitter said:


> My 14 year old chocolate Lab Hunter ate 3 months of sisters birth control 2 boxes of chocolate covered cherries. He loved to eat leather coasters. Dog ate everything. Oh yea will never forget when he ate through wood garage door. Then storm door and then wooden backdoor while i was at work so he could get inside. Guess he didn't like thunderstorms
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sisters phone number??? :biggrin: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Roughwata85 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is disturbing to me in so many ways but I will share anyways. I have a yellow lab who is two and she has a panty fetish. Every time my girlfriend throws a pair of her drawers in the hamper my dog will nose the door open and scarf a pair or two down, only to throw them up in the middle of the night in a puke/kibble pile that looks like your worst nightmare come true! Don't know how to break her of the habbit.....and trust me I have tried!! But that is the only thing she ever chews on other than toys. (notice I said "she"....I think I might have a ****** on my hands)


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

I had a lab/irish setter mix dog that loved to eat LIVE shrimp. Still miss him after 10 years.

I don't think I've ever laughed so hard while reading this - seems like most of the time the pups are ok.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Roughwata85 said:


> This is disturbing to me in so many ways but I will share anyways. I have a yellow lab who is two and she has a panty fetish. Every time my girlfriend throws a pair of her drawers in the hamper my dog will nose the door open and scarf a pair or two down, only to throw them up in the middle of the night in a puke/kibble pile that looks like your worst nightmare come true! Don't know how to break her of the habbit.....and trust me I have tried!! But that is the only thing she ever chews on other than toys. (notice I said "she"....I think I might have a ****** on my hands)


Nice first post. Solution...Get a girlfiiend that don't wear panties. :smile:


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Roughwata85 said:


> This is disturbing to me in so many ways but I will share anyways. I have a yellow lab who is two and she has a panty fetish. Every time my girlfriend throws a pair of her drawers in the hamper my dog will nose the door open and scarf a pair or two down, only to throw them up in the middle of the night in a puke/kibble pile that looks like your worst nightmare come true! Don't know how to break her of the habbit.....and trust me I have tried!! But that is the only thing she ever chews on other than toys. (notice I said "she"....I think I might have a ****** on my hands)


Welcome aboard.

I see a locked hamper, or a steam cleaner in your future.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, dogs love wimmens drawers

a few others at my house
a cell phone
a handheld gps
legs off the plastic lawn chairs
a hot tub cover
prob. half a cord of bbq wood
couch apron
asst. power cords


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Had a wolf hybrid who chewed most everything. 3 small pecan trees right down to the ground. Wood patio furniture arms. Fences everytime it was going to rain, whether we were home or not. AC lines on condensor outside, I still don't know how. Remote controls like they were cookies. Wood deck rail, just the rails. Any ladies shoes, even neighbor who came to visit for 10 minutes. I could go on and on. Ended up being best dog we ever had. I still miss her after 12 years now.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I got a lab pup that eats crayons. Doesn't matter if you pick every one of them up you can possibly find, she'll find a dozen more. She also likes charcoal, any toy my 3 yr old leaves laying around (now she now keeps her door closed, and all the toys in the house picked up), and cardboard. After butting heads with this dog, I have told my wife, this will be the last two dogs I will ever own.:headknock (but i know better)


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lots of peanut butter

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

My lab, Kenya, loves to destroy just about anything edible...she has ate a wheel of cheese...plastic still on it lol

Still love her like a human though!!!!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Roughwata85 said:


> This is disturbing to me in so many ways but I will share anyways. I have a yellow lab who is two and she has a panty fetish. Every time my girlfriend throws a pair of her drawers in the hamper my dog will nose the door open and scarf a pair or two down, only to throw them up in the middle of the night in a puke/kibble pile that looks like your worst nightmare come true! Don't know how to break her of the habbit.....and trust me I have tried!! But that is the only thing she ever chews on other than toys. (notice I said "she"....I think I might have a ****** on my hands)


No worries... mine has done the same thing for 9 years.... no panties are safe... she will rip them to shreds.

This thread is hilarious.... I thought I just had a super weird dog.... haha


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine also likes to chew coat hangers, doesnt matter if they are metal or plastic, she destroys the plastic ones and leaves a pile of what was originally there, metal ones she just deforms just enough so you cant use them. When you are getting dressed she sits patiently by the closet and hopes one drops to the ground when you pull the clothing off of it.

Toilet paper, when she wants to go somewhere with us, and she cant go and stays home you can beat when you walk in the door its gonna look like a confetti party. When she was a pup she would just drag it off the roll all around the house. If it ripped she'd go back for another run. Then she found out she could get the TP off the holder (god only knows what happened to the rod that goes between the roll that holds it on the wall) and that turned it into a half chewed roll spread across the living room, why she only chews one side I dont know....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Roughwata85 said:


> I have a yellow lab who is two and she has a panty fetish. Every time my girlfriend throws a pair of her drawers in the hamper my dog will nose the door open and scarf a pair or two down


I have come to the conclusion that your girlfriend's... :an1:

Smells like...:spam:


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

my mastiff eats the left shoe of every shoe you leave out and only the left


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

TXFlats05 said:


> Am I wrong for thinking it's the wife's fault?


*Great first post! Welcome to 2Cool.* We can give you advice during your upcoming divorce also! :biggrin: j/k.

My black lab attempted to steal a trot line and stink bait off my bulkhead at Lake Livingston. That little mistake on her part cost me $750 back in 1985. She was the coolest punk rock black lab you'd ever see! (Half her head and neck were shaved for a few weeks). :cheers:


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

i have had labs eat lures and get rattletraps stuck in their mouths


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

laughing and crying through this thread. (crazy worried & vet bills suitable for framing) 
The weirdest thing our 13 yr old ever ate was a steak- sitting on the table, which was sitting on white carpet. My friend in Plano, DH, & I were going crazy trying to figure out which dog (out of 7, her 2 & our 5) had gotten it off the middle of the table & not 1 drop, 1 smear on table/ carpet/ dog- nothing. Not a fork out of place. Three days later, on our way back to San Antonio- about West, the steak returned the way it had gone in (whole). She never missed a lick, eating (pardon the pun). How a 30 lb dog had all that food in her stomach & it took 3 days for her to get sick. Well, not sick-sick. She had a cheeseburger in Austin & kept right on going like nothing had happened.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

X2 on beer cans, ac wire and insulation, gates/fencing, the bottom half of a wood door, a bag of chocolate, clothes, shoes, cigarettes, landscaping plants, a treble hook still on the line, live or rotten bait, entire bag of dog food, ice chest, and patio furniture. Some stuff not already listed, an entire deer head when she was pregnant, deer legs, the corners off the ac foundation, trout eggs and skin, a bowl of change, and any food I am seen eating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

When our Weim Danielle was 10 weeks, she ate my brand new $700 glasses. Fell asleep on the floor with new pup, woke up looking thru a broken coke bottle. Since then, let's see, wife's hair "scrunchies", that always come out whole, a whole rack of cooked baby backs, bones and all (that was a long 3 days). Various rolls of toilet paper, Q-Tips, anything in the bathroom trash. A turkey carcass my Sis in Law left on the table. Frogs, lizards, a live crawfish, Good Lord, what hasn't she eaten? Was a notorious counter surfer, as all Weims are. Now she only has 1 rear leg, which has ended the counter surfing (no, I didn't cut it off on purpose), but who knows what's next.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

them aint dogs, but tiger sharks with fur.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My JR ate 3 bags of Gulps, my Lab tried to eat a Snapper-Slapper, got hooked in the bottom lip and he sat still while I removed the hook....WW


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

my pit his last year of life decided he wanted to eat the corner of my house slab and to my surprise did a fair job and he still had teeth when he did pass on.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

weimtrainer said:


> When our Weim Danielle was 10 weeks, she ate my brand new $700 glasses. Fell asleep on the floor with new pup, woke up looking thru a broken coke bottle. Since then, let's see, wife's hair "scrunchies", that always come out whole, a whole rack of cooked baby backs, bones and all (that was a long 3 days). Various rolls of toilet paper, Q-Tips, anything in the bathroom trash. A turkey carcass my Sis in Law left on the table. Frogs, lizards, a live crawfish, Good Lord, what hasn't she eaten? Was a notorious counter surfer, as all Weims are. Now she only has 1 rear leg, which has ended the counter surfing (no, I didn't cut it off on purpose), but who knows what's next.


what is it about Q-tips, my lab has a fetish or something....he always tries to fish them out of the bathroom trashcan if we aren't looking....crazy!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mont is the winner on this thread!

A couple of years ago I sat a foil covered cookie sheet with a dozen freshly grilled bacon wrapped dove/jalo/cheese balls on the kitchen countertop and went into our bedroom to tell my wife that dinner was ready (gone about 45 seconds). Came back and my lab Odie was polishing off the last dove, toothpicks and all.  And... my other dog Kramer (rat terrier) had polished off all the remaining aluminum foil with the bacon juices!  Nothing about $3K didn't fix.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Add a pair of kids flip flops...happened just last night but this time it was by our youngest lab, Gabbie.  She really didn't "eat" it just shredded it to a million little biddy tiny pieces. sad3sm


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Roughwata85 said:


> This is disturbing to me in so many ways but I will share anyways. I have a yellow lab who is two and she has a panty fetish. Every time my girlfriend throws a pair of her drawers in the hamper my dog will nose the door open and scarf a pair or two down, only to throw them up in the middle of the night in a puke/kibble pile that looks like your worst nightmare come true! Don't know how to break her of the habbit.....and trust me I have tried!! But that is the only thing she ever chews on other than toys. (notice I said "she"....I think I might have a ****** on my hands)


Welcome to 2Cool. From your first post, it sounds like you'll fit right in.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Welcome to 2Cool. From your first post, it sounds like you'll fit right in.


x2 :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

My male boxer had the panty fettish.......thankfully he is older and out of it, but for his 1st 3 years no panties were safe. and with 3 females in the house it was like a buffet for him. Weird thing is, my buddy has his son and he has the same fettish....

My lab pup, 8 months old now......what hasn't he eaten?? 
some of the things he has include shoes, socks, rocks, wood, my pepper plants, peppers too, the wall in my bedroom and hallway, trim on the coffee table, several doggie beds.....the list goes on.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Sitting in the duck blind waiting for shooting time and my Buddy (his first time to hunt) says "Hey I think your dog is going to puke". Sure enough Buster is making that hacking noise they do before pukin. Of course we are in 5 foot of water so I can't just kick him out of the blind. Next thing you know he hurls up an entire pair of panties right there in the blind.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

My yellow lab, Sandy, ate a peach pit I threw out in the yard. Swallowed it whole. It came out whole, but didn't come out easily!! I was worried i was gonna have to do something to help it pass, but he eventually got it. he is an amazing lab that NEVER chewed! Except one time, at about 3 years old. He ate one of my wife's very expensive vintage eelskin high heels! he didn't get "treats" from her for a while.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Well he didn't exactly eat it buuutt. Last fall I smoked a couple of drunk chickens, ate one on Sunday watching football and left the other one in the fridge to pick on during the week. I have a 40 gallon or so trash can with no lid that is in the kitchen, the top of which is about 4 feet tall. The dog has gotten in the trash before but it is a pretty rare occasion and when he does I can tell the instant I walk in the door by his "sorry boss I messed up" demeanor. So I come home on the Monday after cooking the chickens and the house smells like mesquite smoke and BBQ. Dog is acting odd, kinda excited kinda worried. I walk by the trash can and it is standing up and looks just like I left it, nothing on the floor. I walk into my room to take off my work clothes and my room reeks of BBQ and smoke. Dog follows me, still acting odd. I sit down on my bed and continue to change out of my work clothes as my dog goes into my closet, where he sleeps on top of my dirty clothes. He digs around the pile of dirty clothes for a minute and then brings out the carcass of the drunk chicken, tail wagging and excited. Still haven't figured out if he jumped in and out of the trash can or set it back up after he knocked it down.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

s*** eaters, they all do it...
ever dog that lived or came on this farm hadda go find fresh baby calf s*** to eat...
when we ran **** dogs in the '70's all their name was s*** eater:biggrin:


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

heres what dogs should do


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Wife's uncle had a german shepherd back in the 70's that found his speed stash buried by the house. Probably 6-8 hits. He said that dog ran along the fence in a circle at full speed for about 5 hours. He then slept about 18 hours straight he said.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kweber said:


> s*** eaters, they all do it...
> ever dog that lived or came on this farm hadda go find fresh baby calf s*** to eat...
> when we ran **** dogs in the '70's all their name was s*** eater:biggrin:


like father, like son. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> what is it about Q-tips, my lab has a fetish or something....he always tries to fish them out of the bathroom trashcan if we aren't looking....crazy!


: shakes head : and here I was thinking mine just had an isolated incident....she does the same thing


----------



## slmc (May 21, 2004)

My German Shepherd ate all of the rose bushes to the ground then started on the siding on the house. She pulled about half of the cedar shakes she could reach off the house and didnt chew them up but laid them in a line so I could put them back up. 
My son and I came home from vacation and I left a soft cooler on the floor with a bunch of munchies. She tore that open and ate everything in it. Don't remember everything but she did have a whole package of oreos in the mix. If she could have opened the fridge she probably would have had the milk to go with it.
Cooked a bunch of steaks one night so she ended up with too many scraps and bones. Didn't think about it but had to leave her in the house the next day because of someone working in the yard. Luckily I had blocked her where she couldn't get out of the kitchen. When I got home there were puddles of pure liquid all over the kitchen. I didn't think I was going to make it through that clean-up.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Corn Dog. Stick and All. Didn't even phase her.

Chocolate Lab.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

fangard said:


> Corn Dog. Stick and All. Didn't even phase her.
> 
> Chocolate Lab.


Corn dog, then a chocolate lab for desert? That's a hungry dog.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*Zipper muncher!*

My little female Schnauzerhound(1/2 schnauser, 1/2 dauchsund) has munched 3 of my zip-off wade pants, fly zippers,leg zippers and all. The actual zippers are never found!


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Adopted a 1/2 chihuaua 1/2 dachsund baby last year, now best dog ever.
About 10 pairs of shoes, windowsills, walls, coffee table, firewood, tempurpedic doggie bed, nice theick foam you can imagine how big those can get when in a thousand little pieces.
Every bug, lizard, grass snake, and crawfish she can find. Oh and she brings those inside to play with them before doing the deed. Lol.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

True story.

Was out walking my Lab. From the street, I could see in the kitchen window of a friend's house. His retriever was on his hind legs going to town eating out of a roasting pan on the counter. I laughed and kept walking.

A couple of days later, I talked to him about it. He had no idea the dog ate 3#'s of tenderloin. He just thought his wife put it away, she thought he put it away.

Pretty funny, except for the fact the dog ate $50 worth of meat.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow!!! After reading a couple posts on here, I am soooo very thankful that my almost 4yo lab (Jadie) hasn't chewed up one thing that wasn't hers... Not one!

Not saying she is perfect, but she's perfect for me! She might be getting a few extra treats tonight after reading what a nightmare she could have been!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Left a pager once on the end table, German Shepard ate it!! Left alarm clock on and when it went off he got that also. That was in 1998, I still have the clock and it still works!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mojo281 said:


> Wow!!! After reading a couple posts on here, I am soooo very thankful that my almost 4yo lab (Jadie) hasn't chewed up one thing that wasn't hers... Not one!
> 
> Not saying she is perfect, but she's perfect for me! She might be getting a few extra treats tonight after reading what a nightmare she could have been!!


Panties!! Panties!!!.... give that poor, mistreated dog some panties for god's sake!!!!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.dogheirs.com/misst/posts/4318-hidden-camera-catches-dog-stealing-cupcakes-video

Funny thievin GSP


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Sandals! Third pairs yesterday :hairout:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

My dog's poop looks like a rainbow with all the trash and junk he eats. If I take him for a walk he eats all kind of paper and junk. He use to always be able to find a dirty diaper and munch down on one of those. I could take him to the creek and he would run off into the woods and come back with a dirty diaper in his mouth. he has never chewed anything of mine up so I am thankful.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sisters birth control whole RX one Christmas along with 2 boxes of chocolate covered cherries and fruit cake. Didn't phase him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Use to have a Mastiff. He got in my closet and ate the toe off of two of my ostrich skin boots. Of course it was 1 each of two different pairs. So about $900.00 dollars down the drain!


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Last time my yellow lab Pearl went counter surfing, she ate an entire can of espresso grounds, a bottle of diet pills, some blue dye powder, a few ink pens, leftover Indian food and the foil it was contained in, and some sweet and sour sauce.

When she was much younger, she had a taste for good hardwoods; especially flamed maple. She used to stay in my wood shop with me, and would find my finer pieces of flamed maple and eat them in their entirety. I thought there was a thief sneaking into my shop stealing my wood for a while until i caught her int he act.

Usually i wouldn't have taken her to the vet, but considering all of the caffeine and diet pills, I figured it would be a good idea to have checked out.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Have a boxer and for some reason loved to eat candles, like the 12" high round candles you set on your coffee table... came home the first time and about 8" was just gone not chewed up or any little pieces it was gone! His poop was pink for a few days, weird because he wouldnt get into the trash or chew on anything else or steal food off the counter,but would destroy the candles even non scented ones lick them clean crazy dog


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

One time, she came home with a ziplock bag of goat testicles. My neighbors had a goat farm and would castrate their goats.....she found where they keep their nads.

She also brought home a random paintball mask and some stuffed animals.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Back in the day...we had a Beagle. That sucker ate an entire set of rattan patio furniture over time.. Never could catch him at it..but the only thing left was the brass leg tips at the end...

WORST dawg we ever had....


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

have two danes, one got my boots, coffe table, iphone, MULTIPLE door knobs, and two door jams. the other is still in the puppy stages so i will keep yall updated she did get my reef flip flops a few weeks ago. safest place to store things is on top of the fridge.

my mini dachsund chewed a lamp cored, she got zapped pretty good. ran around the living room in circles for a few seconds then sat on the lazy boy and panted for a while.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Two wooden window frames......she wanted out!!


----------



## mrs.slinginplastic (Apr 18, 2013)

My mom's white lab has eaten everything from sunglasses (glass and all), towels, chicken leg (right off the pan on the stove), box of choclates, etc.

My friend left her Chocolate lab in her fathers tahoe one day while they went and grabbed lunch to go real quick, within 15 minutes he had eaten both bucket seats in the tahoe......


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Yea forgot about the silver belly $500 gone. Got to love labs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

My dad was visiting and his bassett climbed on top of the table then jumped to the counter, would have loved to have seen how she pulled that off, and ate about 20 armadillo eggs while I was outside starting the fire. She slept outside for numerous reasons. That was the most recent one. I've had shoes, table legs, pool cue's, all kinds of stuff. I caught my buddies lab as he was just starting to chew on the maple leg on my pool table, didn't really do any damage but that sucker was banished to the truck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My 2yr old lab has a coaster fetish. Doesn't eat them but will relocate them from a table and leave them somewhere in plain sight. I always know he has been up to something when he does not come thru the doggie door when i'm coming thru the gate...LOL


----------



## BigFatLab (Jun 29, 2012)

4 yr old lab ate a 14lb deep fried turkey last year. AA batteries and hair bows.

My 6 month old lab has a habit of eating the kids socks and inhaling them. Luckily they have all passed with out any issues.


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

Our dane had a very special bond with our friend's 3 yo little girl. We moved and the two had not seen each other for about a year. The family came to visit and we all left the house to go do something in town. Upon our return, the dane had chewed a huge hole in the side of girl's luggage. Pulled out her undergarments and made a bed out of them. Parent weren't too happy about the destroyed luggage but it's hard to deny a dog's love.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Made a big batch of craclkins last year. My brothers hound ate the large brown paper sack they had cooled off in. The next day my brother had to "assist" with the bag coming out. He ate it whole. He would pull and gag, pull and gag. the dog would hunch up and quiver everytime he tugged. Finally got it out without incident.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

My borther in law gave me a full grown chocolate lab afew years ago, noone was home during the day as my wife and I both work and the boys in school, well, Buddy started chewing the stucco off the pillars in the back yard porch and vamonos Buddy, gave him away quick.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

My yellow lab likes poop. Cow poop, chicken poop, cat poop if its poop he'll eat it. He used to eat rocks and throw them up, but he's given that up for the poo.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

In Breckenridge with some buddies years ago. One of my buddies girlfriends made a big platter of "magic" brownies. My roommates labs ate all of them. They (the dogs) were outside sliding down hills in the snow on their heads. Then they came in and slept for a long time.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

When I was a kid I had a big German Shepherd named Kilo. I chained him to one of those giant wooden spools people used to use for tables so he wouldn't follow me into the woods when I went deer hunting. About 3 hours later Kilo shows up under my tree dragging a chain happy as can be. There wasn't a piece of that spool left bigger than my hand.
Kilo also watched my other Shepherd, Casey, catch chickens apparently. But Kilo didn't know what to do with them after he'd caught them so he'd bring them to me. I'd say "drop it" and the chicken would run squawking back home.


----------



## rsipps (Jul 9, 2008)

My sons English Bulldog, Pit mix ate a huge pile of Mardi Gras beads, we had the most colorful yard in the subdivision!
 My wife had a Yorkie that at some plastic wrap, she was having a hard time getting it out. I stood on one end while her brother pulled on the dog, 3 feet later we found the end.


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My 2yr old lab has a coaster fetish. Doesn't eat them but will relocate them from a table and leave them somewhere in plain sight. I always know he has been up to something when he does not come thru the doggie door when i'm coming thru the gate...LOL


 Haha. I know that's right. Ole Abbigail is the first one to give herself up. I often wonder what she's thinking and if it was worth it cause man she always looks so pitiful when she's caught.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Haha! This thread lives! Oh, Cabo ate a dozen tamales the other day, got them off the counter while they defrosted. Had to order a pizza. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

My black lab ate the remains of a whole flounder, about 23", did not leave a single bone, fin, not even the head for me to clean up. She was obviously sick sick the next few days, but I bet she would do it again in a heart beat...





Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AggieAngler12 (Aug 4, 2010)

Most recent the antler off a european mount. Awhile ago i let my parents dog sit my Lab for a couple days and they didnt want to put her in her crate. First night get a phone call saying she has eaten razor blades. Couple hours later and get a call back saying she has now eaten 2lbs worth of candles. Needless to say they dont dog sit anymore and I dont know how i survived as a child.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Texas Irie said:


> Haha. I know that's right. Ole Abbigail is the first one to give herself up. I often wonder what she's thinking and if it was worth it cause man she always looks so pitiful when she's caught.


Yep, tries to avoid eye contact too... Guilty! LOL


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Over my 30 yrs. plus in small animal practice, you'd be shocked at some of the things I've surgically removed from dogs. What's even more shocking is how they could possibly choke that stuff down. The most common are feminine products or socks/rags, but some of the most memorable:

-the record keeper for most surgeries in one dog is 5, was a Golden with a thing for her owner's panty hose. Owner was a lovely older woman who'd just roll her eyes everytime she got the news! Dog lived to 15yrs and died of other stuff.

-a pair of ben-wa balls out of the owners bedside drawer. If you don't know what they are look it up...
But the winner...

- Only a couple of years into practice, an attractive woman brought her Doberman in for chronic vomitting. Felt a large mass in the abdomen, xrays confirmed foreign body and went straight to surgery. After having to remove almost a foot of dead intestine, finished up the surgery and dog recovered well.
Opened up the removed bowel to see what it was, and removed a pair of men's tighty-****** underwear, fully intact size 38's. Not even a tear in them. When the woman came by to visit the dog later that day, I carried a baggie with the undies in it into the room. Her face turned white when I told her what it was. She took the bag and asked me to please not tell her husband what I'd found. Obviously they weren't his .
To this day she's still a client, still married and her secret's still safe!

-


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Spinky said:


> . She took the bag and asked me to please not tell her husband what I'd found. Obviously they weren't his .
> To this day she's still a client, still married and her secret's still safe!
> 
> -


If dogs could talk!!!!


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

My great dane has an affinity for Direct TV remotes


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lots of peanut butter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Wife's Italian greyhound one night starts puking. I go in there and it smells horrible. Like human poo. Also see bits if plastic bag. 
I go outside with flashlight and dog.
Around side of house I see an uncovered mound beside the house where one of the workers we had doing work on our pool decided to poo in a Kroger bag and bury it under one inch of soil. 
I was hot. 
Shoved the poo and bag into trash bag and called contractor. 
Asked him to come get the item one of his workers left. 
He thought it was a tool etc. 
I explained the story and suggested he come get said item during the day as I want sure how if react if I were home. 
He was speechless.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Let me see my Black lab has eaten all the regular stuf but to go along with that she has ate

nails

screws,

rocks,

eyeglasses and case

game Camera ana one battery


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

We had a St. Bernard growing up that literally ate the bumper off a VW mini bus.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Our spitz Crissy ate my wife's new $300 glasses and leather sandals, then dug a hole in the carpet in the middle of the living room. My ridgeback Buffett chewed up an area rug, chewed up my new hat (daughter's softball team), and nibbled the corners off of 10 of our indoor stairs, the edge of our solid oak bed, and dug a hole in our Tempurpedic mattress, all in his first three months with us. Rescues always have issues.........


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

1 pound bag of Hershey Minatures including the foil wrappers.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Flexible 12 inch AC crossover duct under mobile home....Neighbor's dumb arse Lab...


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

a hot dog!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A friend of mine a few years back asked me to hide a new four-wheeler for his kids back behind my garage. Well, Brady Quinn decided to eat the knobs off of his tires and the chewed the seat up as well. 

Fortunately, I had the same tires on mine but was out $600 for a new seat.

Ol Brady was about as good as his football namesake....still miss him though.


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

I've performed surgery twice on dogs. One was a golden retriever with 2/3 hooks on a treble stuck. One in her tongue and one in her gums. From a tiny torpedo. The other was a jig head attached to a popping cork. Jig head was completely through her tongue.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Cockatiel is the worst one I can remember


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

We used to have a black lab named Lyla Belle and she chewed up the front door, the bathroom door, the laundry room door, the carpet in the bathroom and the carpet in the living room, she loved to tear up my little girls stuffed animals, and of course, she chewed her way thru the back fence several times and she really liked getting in the garbage. . .


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

My dog ate a solid chocolate bunny last Easter. She was shaking pretty bad all night. Thought I was going to have to make a midnight run to vets office. Turned out alright. She learned her lesson though. I can hold up a piece of choc. She hits the floor and rolls over doing the whole "I'm so ashamed" thing. Haha. Goofy girl.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Three SOS steel wool pads. Luckily there were only three left in the box. She did get sick from it and just laid around for a couple of days but on day three she was normal again.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My lab (RIP) after moving to my new home 15 yrs ago. Ate (x6) wired in landscape lights. He shredded them, pulled the wire out of the ground. Ate the bulbs,fixtures, and wires. All in 1 day while I was working. I didn't find a piece larger than a dime. He learned to like the new home, but he hated those lights. Never put any back up.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Didn't see her eat it but saw one of my weimaraners poop out a complete Wal-Mart bag. You could still make out the smiley face on it!


----------



## Rkebent (Oct 26, 2011)

My red healer has ate my Kawasaki mule seats twice, 4 chickens, numerous turtles, numerous rabbits, numerous gophers. The gophers I'm glad. I can't shoot her my daughter loves her and she's less than a year old.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Lab ate 7" long x 1" thick stick and passed it, grocery shopping bag and passed it, diaper and passed it, and much much more. 
had a hook surgically removed from her stomach.


----------

